# What do u make of this?



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

This has been on the news today and i found it on the BBC website:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6409197.stm

/links


----------



## Jassie (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm just amazed that they think this is 'news'! Newsworthy definitely, but we've all known about this for ages. What we need is for a level playing ground!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jassie how do u mean level playing ground?

Kate xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I completely agree this really needs to stop, its disgusting how in one county you can be too young for IVF yet in the next you are too old... all wrong in my humble opinion... some PCTs even refuse to prescribe OI drugs without a fight even if requested by a fertility expert... West Witney PCT did exactly that and refused to prescribe my clomid, I had to beg the consultant to put it through the JR, its disgusting as if we haven't got enough to deal with  

Bev xx


----------

